# Jude goes home.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Jude was picked up from our vet today by his foster mommy - perhaps even forever mommy. Jill had a brand new bed for him in the car and she thinks he is beautiful - and he is. Jill adopted another one of our senior rescues some years back and when her other senior passed a few months ago, she went to the shelter and pulled a 12-year-old Malt mix to honor her beloved Scooter. Jill's a very special lady and I'm so happy that she is taking care of our Jude.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratultions to new mom Jill and to lucky boy Jude who has a new home and family XXXOOO


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay for Jude! Jill is wonderful


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just love that first photo of the foster mom & her Jude---looks like a love relationship has developed already!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jude is sooooo cute. He looks very content....another happy ending....thanks to you and Jill. Your both very special people. :aktion033:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Jill is one of those people who is beautiful - lit from within. Meaning, her beauty is not just a superficial thing but the full package. Beauty magazines should list the number one tip for looking good is 'be good.'


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So true....couldn't have been better said.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Jude was picked up from our vet today by his foster mommy - perhaps even forever mommy. Jill had a brand new bed for him in the car and she thinks he is beautiful - and he is. Jill adopted another one of our senior rescues some years back and when her other senior passed a few months ago, she went to the shelter and pulled a 12-year-old Malt mix to honor her beloved Scooter. Jill's a very special lady and I'm so happy that she is taking care of our Jude.


 
Jude looks really handsome.. and I recognize my reversible harness vest...
Glad to see it doing to such a deserving fluff.

I think if he's going home in a new bed, he's going to a forever home ♥♥♥


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Jude! You have an awesome mommy!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*reversible vest*



michellerobison said:


> Jude looks really handsome.. and I recognize my reversible harness vest...
> Glad to see it doing to such a deserving fluff.
> 
> I think if he's going home in a new bed, he's going to a forever home ♥♥♥


So you are the clever one who makes the reversible vest. I wanted him to look his best - and I think in that vest he does. He has the early stages of tracheal collapse so it was the safest harness set up for him.:aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

wonderful story!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We keep everything in the family. When a dog dies, its items are donated back to Rescue and then sent on sometimes. The vest is wonderful and so glad it worked out for our Jude. Edie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

You can feel the love that Jill has for Jude and i just love his smiling face in the 2nd picture. :wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Jude update - first night*



mysugarbears said:


> You can feel the love that Jill has for Jude and i just love his smiling face in the 2nd picture. :wub:


Look at our little man. He looks content and well behaved.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He brings tears of joy to my eyes. What a sweet boy.....again, thanks for all you do.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh this is fabulous!!!! God bless this new family!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hurray for Jude! Jill is a wonderful member of our "Failed Foster Club".


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> So you are the clever one who makes the reversible vest. I wanted him to look his best - and I think in that vest he does. He has the early stages of tracheal collapse so it was the safest harness set up for him.:aktion033:


 
That's why I started making them. Mine haven't had any problems luckily.

So when I thought of what to donate, I thought of the safest thing I could make. He looks so happy in the piccies,especially the last one with the car load of fluffs...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love, love, love this story. Jude looks adorable and I think it's love for sure for Jill and Jude. :wub::wub: How lucky they are to have each other and if she's meant to be Jude's forever mom, so be it. :wub::wub:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So happy for Jude. It takes a special person to give their heart to a senior dog. But I LOVE senior dogs--they really are the best. My last dogs just got better and better as they aged. It's just so hard to say goodbye to them...


----------

